# Les Notes en widget…?



## Rollmops (10 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous  


Sur ios 14, je n’arrive pas à faire fonctionner l’appli Note en widgets.

Quand je modifie la Note dans la liste des widgets une note s’installe en widgets sur l’écran mais il n’est pas possible d’en changer les mots.

Si je clique sur la note le dossier note apparaît  mais il n’est pas possible d’entrer dans l’intérieur des notes pour en choisir une.

Quequ’un peut-il me conseiller ?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai pas la réponse mais je me pose la question suivante:
Quel est l'avantage d'un widget "NOTES" par rapport à "NOTES" dans le Doc ?


----------



## Rollmops (12 Octobre 2020)

Merci  

L’intérêt ? Ça sert de post-it d’aide mémoire…

Pour ceux que ça interesse voici la procédure un peu complexe:

-Aller dans les widgets (appui long sur l’écran et clic sur signe + en haut)

-Dans la fenêtre ouverte sélectionner l’appli Notes

-Elle s’affiche sur l’écran d’accueil à gauche sur le panneau des widgets

-Appuyer sur la note un petit menu apparaît

-Cliquer sur "modifier le widget" la note se retourne avec une petite fenêtre  : cliquer sur la miniature note

-Une fenêtre s’ouvre avec tous les dossiers de l’appli Notes

-Sélectionner la note désirée

(Attention le mode manuscrit avec le stylet Apple s’affichera en mode tapuscrit.)

Ceci dit, c’est vrai qu’il existe des applis gratuites plus simples à utiliser comme Sticky-Notes, Sticky-Widget, Post-it ou Note widget qui ont l’avantage de s’afficher comme un vrai post-it de couleur, ce qui n’est pas le cas de l’appli Notes d’Apple et sur certaines on peut même utiliser l’écriture manuscrite du stylet…


----------

